# The Can Converter



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*can*

Yeah, they make it look all sleek and such. Too pricey and really doesn't work in all apps. Just get a medallion and use the can as jbox. You can't hang chandeliers like the ad says either off a can (at least I wouldn't). 

Thumbs down!


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Could you imagine the legs of the can spread for 24" joists and a fan hanging from the can?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ive seen it but never use it. I would never hang a ceiling fan from a can


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It looks like all of the weight is intended to be supported by the sheet metal screws that hold the can into the housing.

I can't say I would be interested. It would be something for the "design team" to install, not an electrician.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

k_buz said:


> Someone please help me figure out why you would not be able to use this product.



Because it's GD ugly?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I've seen the pendents at HD, but if I was putting in a fan. I would just pull the can and install an old work fan box that has the screw shaft you turn. I've use those before and while pricy($20) they work.


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a customer that asked about using them I told her they didn't make anything like that! ( I knew there was something) she said oh yes she found them on the net!  some times the net can be a pain cant even lie to your customers anymore whats the world coming to!:laughing:


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

_This Mark appears on representative samples of products that UL has evaluated but only with respect to specific properties, a limited range of hazards, or suitability for use under limited or special conditions. Typically, products Classified by UL fall into the general categories of building materials and industrial equipment. Examples of types of equipment Classified by UL include immersion suits, fire doors, protective gear for fire fighters and industrial trucks. _
_Just like the UL Listing Mark, there are also three variations of UL's Classification Mark: one used only in the United States, one used only in Canada and one for both the United States and Canada. The C-UL Classification Mark is applied to products for the Canadian market. The products with this type of Mark have been evaluated to Canadian standards for a specific hazard or property. The optional C-UL-US Classification Mark indicates compliance with both Canadian and U.S. requirements. UL encourages manufacturers distributing UL Classified products evaluated for both countries to use this combined Mark, but they may continue using separate UL Classification Marks for the United States and Canada. _
_In the Classification service, UL determines that a manufacturer has demonstrated the ability to produce a product complying with UL's requirements with respect to one or more of the following: _

_Specific risk, e.g., casualty, fire, etc._
_Performance under specific conditions_
_Compliance with regulatory codes_
_Compliance with specific standards such as international standards_
_Other condition, as determined by UL_
_All of the products carrying a UL Classification Mark are covered by UL's Follow-Up Services program to verify that products carrying the UL Classification Mark continue to be manufactured in compliance with UL's safety requirements. A UL Classification Marking that appears on a product typically consists of four required elements: _

_"UL in a circle" symbol_
_Word "Classified"_
_Product name or company name/file number_
_Issue/serial number or alphanumeric control number_
Being that this product is UL Classified I would want to see the specifics of the tests performed by UL to determine what the classification actually covers.

If you hang a ceiling fan from this you might as well hang one from a blue cut-in box.... the drywall will be the supporting means. JMHO

Pete


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

JHFWIC said:


> some times the net can be a pain cant even lie to your customers anymore whats the world coming to!:laughing:


 

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

So this is UL Classified not UL listed...that is what I was looking for.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I've only installed one and that was back in March of 2006. I paid $28.88. It worked good for what I needed it for. The problem was the new fixture had an oval shaped canopy and didn't cover the existing hole entirely. The customer had to find a canopy that matched the fixture style. I then had to have my ole lady give it a antique bronze paint finish. The whole project was a pain in the ass, but the can converter was actually the easiest part of the job.

I bought mine at HD and a month or so later I saw a clearance display at Lowes for $10 each. I am glad I didn't jump on that sale. 

Would I pay $40 for it now? No. I would just remove the existing fixture and install a $12 old work fan box.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I actually just took one of these down the other day to put a recessed trim/bulb back in.

Unfortunately, I forgot to take a picture but wanted to post about it here. There was a chandelier hanging 4' (yes, FOUR feet) from the top of the tub. It passed not only one, not two, but THREE home inspections for the house sale (one seller, two buyer). The homeowner had a NEW chandelier to replace it. I told them no way, not even close to code, and actually one of the rare instances where it was actually REALLY unsafe. They opted for the switch back to recessed. 

Anyway, you can buy a cheaper "can convertor" at lowes.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have used it in 2 homes where the owners didn't want to do sheetrock work. I would not hang a heavy chandelier from it but for most situations they work fine. Home depot and lowes used to have their version of it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

k_buz said:


> Came across someone asking about something called The Can Converter. Supposedly, it converts an existing recessed can to an approved way to mount pendant lights, surface mount fixtures, or even ceiling fans.
> 
> Someone please help me figure out why you would not be able to use this product.
> 
> ...


 
K_buz., 

I have used couple time but I am not too crazy to use them. ( one want to put a ceiling fan and I say I can't do that due the fan weight )

But very limited I do used them but genrally I rather just do it right and not worry about mess around with can converter in case some issue will come up.

Merci,
Marc


----------

